# Freeride skiing in Svaneti: Tetnuldi, Hatsvali, Mestia. Snowboarding in Georgia.



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice video, good editing, good music and different. I wouldn't normally bother watching a video like this right through but I enjoyed it.


----------



## CrazyBanana (Oct 18, 2013)

BoardieK said:


> Nice video, good editing, good music and different. I wouldn't normally bother watching a video like this right through but I enjoyed it.


Thank you very much! We are very pleased


----------

